# Tumblr won't let me log in?



## Rei Kisaragi (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok so I just updated to Windows 8 on my new computer, and wanted to log in to my Tumblr, I pressed 'Log In' but all it shows me is some one else's post?




Am I being stupid?


----------



## hemming1996 (Jul 31, 2015)

Try clearing all cookies and cache or try log in with another browser


----------



## puppy (Jul 31, 2015)

good


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll try that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay it's working now ^^


----------

